# least advanced army



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

What army would you say was the least advanced in the way of techongly aprt from tyrinds who don't use techongly.
And why


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

i'm going to have to go with Orcs obviously. Probably followed by the good old Imperuim of Man. Because they really have no idea what they are doing. At all. Ever.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Orks, followed by the Imperium. Think about it. The Adeptus Arbites use _shotguns._ not suupa-bean-bag-grenade-launchas. Shotguns. And the Imperium still runs on glorified oil. Rough Riders ride horses, the Adeptus Mechanicus have absolutely no idea what they're doing, and the Emperor himself is rotting into ooze on life support while the Custodians play poker on an upturned barrel nearby.

-Dirge


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Uh, Kroot Mercs and feral Orks anyone?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Eh. Kroot and Feral Orks at least understand their (very) limited tech. Kroot in particular, as they abhor technology. I think that physically, yes, they are less advanced, but for reasons of seriously not knowing what they're doing it's the Imperium.

-Dirge


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

orks or kroot


----------



## kh4054ng3l (Nov 23, 2007)

Imperium of man, Karnak skull takers (hope i have the name right) comes to mind, dont see too many ppl field IG with 2 close combat weapons on all soldiers.

Orks can supe up their stuff so they have some knowledge of technology and use it not shun it. As stated earlier about kroot, they understand their tech level, and dont do prayers and rights hoping that the machines will work (Exorcist comes to mind from Sisters of Battle/Witchhunters)


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

As I recall Orks have a vague understanding of exactly how Tellyportaz work. Can't say that for the "mighty" Imperium Of Man.

-Dirge


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> i'm going to have to go with Orcs obviously. Probably followed by the good old Imperuim of Man. Because they really have no idea what they are doing. At all. Ever.


Depends, the Mechanicus don't have a freaking clue (anyone else you know attempts to calm the "spirit" of a bomb before detonating it?), but your average IG Leman Russ crew knows how to make field repairs for their rugged tanks without the mumbo jumbo.

Which can often mean duct tape, a lot of swearing, and a well placed kick to the engine.


----------



## purepolarpanzer (Jan 8, 2008)

Repairs on a Leman? So repairing an essentially gas run vehicle? Congrats, Imperium. your technological know how rivals that of my hick neighbor.

Kidding, but not much. 1. Orks (Feral or no, while some awesome tech most is 20th century) 2. Kroot Mercs (Barely Count) 3. Imperium (button pushers extroardinaire)


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that Kroot Mercs should be disqualified because thay don't actually want to use tech. It's like saying the Amish are primitive because they don't have Blu-ray.

-Dirge


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd agree. The odd thing about Orks is that their technology SHOULDN'T work, but does because they're all mildly psychic. Their stuff works because they THINK it should work. In the case of straight technology that's not influenced even remotely by psychic ability, I think the Imperium's towards the short end of the stick. Honestly, the only thing that the Imperium really has that we don't at the moment is cold fusion (which is indirectly responsible for things like melta weapons and plasma technology.) Knowing about how it works is kind of irrelivant, since the original question was more of "who has the stuff," I think. 

This might sound baffling, but I think the Eldar are probably the least technologically advanced in the conventional sense of the word. Most of their stuff is made from bone, which is shaped by psychic ability. A lot of the stuff doesn't work according to the rules of physics. And, the Eldar don't have rifled weapons. Even the Imperium uses rifled weapons, albeit rarely-- any weapon that throws a solid slug that isn't self-propelled is rifled, if you take a look at the Departmento Munitorium manual.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, Eldar also have hyper-advanced teleportation, anti-grav, Laser technology, and most confusing of all, a way to become immortal (in a physical sense.)

The thing about Orks is that they have a basic understanding of everything that they use. I've read fluff where a captured Shoota just freezes after a few shots, because the thing is basically a tube bolted to a coolant pipe, with a trigger and a pin inside. Frankly, Ork Tech is based entirely on the fact that Orks think their tech SHOULD work, like TSOH said. Orky Tellyportas cannot transport anything except Orks and things built by Orks, because other races have no intention of Orky tech actually working, and in some cases, being better than the Imperium's (Kustom Force Field anyone?). Orks are all basically psykers, exhibiting an unusual psychic resonance called the Waaagh! energy. Some Orks can channel this energy, turning it into deadly bolts of energy or powerful psychic fields (Weirdboyz). Ork Mekboyz are actually building vehicles. Ork vehicles are just an engine bolted to a chassis with some axles and wheels attached, and any race can utilize them. The thing is that the larger Ork vehicles like Battlefortresses and Roks technically should not work. Battlefortresses should collapse under their own weight and Roks should burn up in the atmosphere (Of course some do anyway.) 

-Dirge


----------



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

orcs and then probably chaos because they have all the stuff the imperium had during the heresy and while the imperium hasnt made a lot of tech advancements chaos have made none at all


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> I think the Imperium's towards the short end of the stick. Honestly, the only thing that the Imperium really has that we don't at the moment is cold fusion (which is indirectly responsible for things like melta weapons and plasma technology.) .


Well, no. They are capable of interstellar flight, which we are far from.

They can also genetically engineer superhuman soldiers. Admit it, we can't give people two hearts.

And also, the lascannon comes to mind. It may not be too far away, but I can't see anyone using anything like it.

Then there's the power weapons, power fists, lightning claws...

And the boltgun. I don't think that we currently are capable of making burst weapons that fire explosive projectiles. Yet.

Oh, and they can keep vegetables alive for ten thousand years. We aren't doing that quite yet, but you can be damn sure it's coming.

But apart from that, yeah.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

in the imperium, only military tech is revered, civilian tech is commonplace highly advanced and used by all. you can get cameras implanted in your brain if you want, have palm sized super computers, and various other things.


----------



## wetware (Dec 8, 2007)

DeusMortemEst said:


> They can also genetically engineer superhuman soldiers. Admit it, we can't give people two hearts.


Probably would be a lot closer to it if it weren't for all those silly legalities.
Petty morality interfering with progress *sigh* /end partial sarcasm



DeusMortemEst said:


> And also, the lascannon comes to mind. It may not be too far away, but I can't see anyone using anything like it.


Lots of good research for that. Product coming down the pipe for sure.



DeusMortemEst said:


> Then there's the power weapons, power fists, lightning claws...


True story. I so want one.



DeusMortemEst said:


> And the boltgun. I don't think that we currently are capable of making burst weapons that fire explosive projectiles. Yet.


Mark 19 40mm automatic grenade launcher. When you positively, absolutely must at least scare the crap out of a whole lot of people. Then there's the 20mm grenade launcher that was slated to be part of the OICW. Airburst with a rangefinder is a pretty good deal, it was magazine fed and only semi-auto, though.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Engelus said:


> in the imperium, only military tech is revered, civilian tech is commonplace highly advanced and used by all. you can get cameras implanted in your brain if you want, have palm sized super computers, and various other things.


Good point. And it's not just civilian tech. Ever read the Eisenhorn/Ravenor series? They've got some pretty high-tech stuff.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, I think chaos is better than the imperiumbecause they had the technology during the heresy that the adepts have lost and also, you might want to take a look at the Ares. The intro for it says a little bit about it.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, Chaos is a double-edged sword. On one hand, yes, the Imperium has lost some tech since the Heresy that Chaos has kept. On the other, the Imperium had rediscovered some things Chaos DOES NOT have. The Mark II Jump packs for example, and V-VII Power Armor. 

-Dirge


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

chaos doesn't have storm bolters either.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes they do! The new Chaos Terminator Lord has it, as far as I know...


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Eldar technology is antiquated. It says so in my imperial infantryman's uplifting primer.


----------



## wetware (Dec 8, 2007)

You know... I think the military tech in the Imperium is so outdated because everything now pretty much comes from the STCs or Mars. Mars doesn't share much because the really high tech stuff basically does double duty as whatever the heck it actually is and as a religious relic.

The STCs were designed to give colonies what they needed to survive on a new world. Just like now you don't usually give every Tom, Dick and Harry miniguns, so it would be for the STCs. If a colony needed more than the basic STC offered, Terra would probably send them an STC update as soon as possible and get them the military tech they needed, but before the need arose they'd just have a few 'basic' items, like what you see in most codexes.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

The imperium just follows old blueprints that work for reasons unknown to them. Take away those and they're back to diesel power and psychics. Las technology, however, is pretty tight. You can chuck an ammo pack in a fire to recharge it. That's brilliant. Lasguns are basically the AKs of the future. Ultra reliable with decent stopping power (unfortunately decent stopping power doesn't do much against most of the horrors of the 40k universe). However, I don't think any of them really understand the theory behind even the simple lasgun, so I'd say the imperium of man has the worst technological understanding if Kroot are exempted for their amish ways (though their understanding of genetics is top notch which can be argued is technology).

Chaos is using old imerium weaponry, so they may be even worse off. Far be it for a bloodthirster to know anything beyond violence. On the other hand Tzeentch may understand all, so it's hard to say for chaos.

An Ork mekboy that's less than a year old can create technology beyond the imperium's understanding without anyone teaching him a thing. However, they cheat because it's in their DNA. Other orks can barely figure out the proper end of the shoota to point at the enemy. So, it varies.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Most battles are fought human vs human, not human vs space marine or even human vs. Ork. The most common enemy seen in Chaos forces is the cultists. A human. Essentially, lasguns kick ass.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

That's why people always assume IG lasguns suck. They think Lasgun vs. Eight-foot tall genetically engineered superman. Not Lasgun vs. Unarmored Human.

-Dirge


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

DeusMortemEst said:


> Yes they do! The new Chaos Terminator Lord has it, as far as I know...


Actually no it doesnt chaos also doesnt have assaullt cannons, land speeder, Razorbacks etc.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd go For Orks followed by lost and the damned because they are mainly guard that don't know which side to choose.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Ezekial Lightning said:


> Actually no it doesnt chaos also doesnt have assaullt cannons, land speeder, Razorbacks etc.


The Land Speeder is found in VERY rare number amongst the Traitor Legions, usually captured. Critically speaking, the Legions probably still have Jetbikes from the Great Crusade, so Land Speeders are somewhat lesser then a one-man version.

The Razorback I find to be a real Oops on GW's part for not including in the Chaos dex'. The thing is that a Razorback is a Rhino with a Turret. 

Oo. High tech.

I think the Iron Warriors would've figured out how to glue a pair of Lascannons to a Rhino by now. Assault cannons I find interesting. The idea is solid, but the fact that Termies carry around an ammo box maybe a foot tall means they'd run out of ammo in about six second of firing. The Reaper is much more versatile. 

My main "least tech" race will continue to be the Imperium of Man, because they worship the toaster to make it work.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Everyone shut up about the Imperium. At least they can use grenades without killing themselves in the process (Orks).:wink:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

At least Orks know how a grenade works. :victory:

Well, in defense of the Imperium, I'd say their tech beats ours. Here.

Tech (Greatest to least)

1. Necrons- having conquered time itself, point teleporters, Warp portals, Gauss weapondry, immortality, Anti-Grav, energy weapons.

2. Eldar- Eldar have also found a way to keep themselves alive forever, shuriken weapondry, laser weapondry, Anti-Grav, Webway portals, Craftworlds, 

3/2.5. Tau- Pulse weapons, battlesuits, hard-wired systems, Stealth technology, Railguns, Anti-Grav, neural interfaces, AI.

4. Dark Eldar- Anti-Grav, splinter weapondry, laser weapondry, specialized wargear, Webway gates, Commoragh.

5. Orks- Tellyportas, Warp engines, Shokk gunz, Roks, solid-slug weapondry, energy weapondry, advanced neuralogical psychic resonance (The Waaaagh! Power), Killa Kanz, 

6.Imperium of Man- Bionics, Power Armor, laser weapondry, solid-slug weapondry, energy weapondry, composite armor. 

Basically, the Imperium is a 41st century Star Wars. Not much in the way of awesome tech, more along the lines of hokey religions.

-Dirge


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I wouldn't put the Orks above the Imperium. Their stuff only works because they think it should. That shouldn't count. I'm pretty sure the Imperium also has neural interfaces. That's how the princepts link with the Titans.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

I still say chaos is better than the Imperium
After all, they did make the defiler
And i think you might need to make a very durable weapon for a greater daemon to possess.


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

well, when u think about it, orks are advanced. When they put a bunch of metal plates together, it does work. Just a thought


----------



## kharnthebetrayer (Nov 26, 2007)

Putting a bunch of plates together = advanced ?
I don't think so. Understanding basic science is a minimum, and the orks fail that qualifier. So definetly orks. Period.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

the imperium is actually horrifyingly under advanced when you take into account the other races and the current year.
1: Las weapons- We have lasers that can burn through a whole meter of solid metal in less then a second, whereas the mighty lascannon has trouble with two feet of metal on a land raider
2: Space travel- scientists could easily put a warship in space if the desire and funding exists _right now_. The imperium still relies on naval technology that is reminiscent of the old galley ships where slaves would row the boat. If we so desired, we could put a completely unmanned space vessel in the havens that would put the finest imperial ship to shame.
3: Powder Accelerants- The imperium still uses gunpowder in their bullets. Within the next twenty years, the united states will field a prototype rifle that uses magnets to accelerate metal slugs to near light speeds at ranges double that of any powder weapon; a man-portable railgun no larger than an M16A3 and with the same rate of fire.
4: Imaterium- The imperium has absolutely no idea how the imaterium works. Albert Einstein, Steven Hawking, and many other physicists have already mathematically identified at least _fifteen_ other realms of existence, each one similar to the imaterium in some way.
with all this in mind, imagine what humanity would be capable of in the next 30 thousand years, even with the age of Old Night taken into account
peace yall


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

probably kroot and orks


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

ooh and also maybe chaos because they wqere some of the first legions


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

oh you cant forget catachans


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

daemons they have no tech at all


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

Its funny how most imperials have tech envy and get right mad about being tech handicapped. You 'Ummies know inside that your on the bottom of the heap. I would say the order from highest to lowest tech is as follows: Necrons, Eldar, Dark Eldar, Orks, Tau, Imperials, Chaos Mortal Forces , Kroot, and Deamons.


----------



## Sanguinary Knight (Jan 28, 2008)

Really, you have to look at the Tau from a different point of view- Their technology was -seeded- to them. The eldar practically gave the Tau all that they know. While the Tau have made good progress, I'd say they would be just about on-par with the Imperium in 'overall level of advance'- Similar neural-interface powered suit tech, for instance. And while the Tau may have advanced weapons that the Imperium has not re-discovered... Titans with Void-shields, anyone?


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree about the Tau, Sanguinary Knight. They are about equal to the Imperium. They have Rail Guns, Anti-Grav Tanks and flying Battle Suits; while they do not have reliable long range Warp Travel, or Power Weapons. So they gain some tech over the Imperium, while at the same time they loose out on some. Quite realistic really, we are comparing different races afterall. Their placement is debatable.


----------



## CommanderDuskstorm (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't agree that Orks are as far back as people say, after all they can use looted weapons can they not, that means they can have any tech anyone else can does it not? Personally I think it's Kroot, or Vespids who needed the Tau to help them build their weapons. I don't think Demons should count, like the tyranids they don't need tech.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Orks or Kroot. Or both. Or all 3.


----------

